# Primal Raw food?



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I wanted to try Stella & Chewy frozen patties but no store in my state even carries it. I can get freeze dried online but wanted to start frozen. 
All I can get here is Primal frozen. Anyone tried Primal?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I never tried Primal but have used Instinct brand for years. I have tried both the frozen and the freeze dried and Molly loves it.


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi LUVmyHava. I use Primal. I started with Nuggets and am now using Pronto (small cubes).
Any specific questions I could try to answer?


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

LUVmyHava, I just read your other post. I'm sorry you and Kojo went through that.
This is probably not the same situation, but the reason I tried Primal was that Ursa stopped eating. I knew it was normal to eat lightly for some time after coming to her forever home, but the breeder had warned me about puppy hypoglycemia and the possibility of stroke (though she had never seen it with her dogs) so I was hyper vigilant.
One day (several weeks after coming home), Ursa--who barely ate dinner at the time--skipped breakfast and first lunch (I was feeding 4 meals a day). That day, she slept all morning and then woke up throwing up yellow foam.
Didn't know if I was right or wrong but thought she needed food inside her, so I ran to get her some freeze-dried food, which she gladly accepted. I tried getting her back to kibble or kibble coated in freeze-dried, but she would eat the freeze-dried and leave the kibble. So I ended up going full raw (at least for the time being).

She's been on Primal since July 20th. She now eats all of her meals--as soon as I bring it to her. Oftentimes, she keeps licking the bowl afterward. Prior, the vet had told me she was too skinny and that I could increase her meals (as if the portioning was the problem), and since then, she has grown a lot and gained weight--she's not overweight, though. 

Anyway, I don't know if you have specific questions. I'll be happy to answer them if I can.
Good luck.


----------

